# How to straighten a sofa leg?



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

The image I post is one end of 1 of 2 identical sofas. 2 other legs have a similar problem.


I'm sure someone when cleaning tried moving the sofa(s) by sliding (which they do not do due to their size and weight) instead of lifting. I'm sure the legs were screwed to the frame and 'sliding' racked the leg bending the leg/sofa connection.


When the carpet cleaner was here yesterday, he lifted the end and I tried pushing the leg straight--the leg didn't budge.


I purchased a package of 'sliders' figuring I'd put one under each end leg to equalize the height while giving me the ability to apply pressure to the crooked leg 'somehow' and the leg would be able to move to 90 degrees.


And therein lies the problem. How do I apply the necessary force to move the leg back yet not damage the leg's finish?


Mark


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most are held on with a dowel screw, or dowel bolt.
https://www.boltdepot.com/Product-D...&utm_term=4583176785058717&utm_content=Screws
Your going to have to flip it over, unscrew the leg and replace whatever type fastner they used.
Any hardware store, Lowe's, HD will have them in the nut and bolt area.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it is attached to a board and the board has moved, you will have to remove the bottom cloth to see what can be done to support it better.


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

Not what I wanted to hear but appreciate the fact. Myself and Connie are not able to turn the sofa ourselves slowly and carefully so as not to further create damage. The problem is not pressing and can wait until the right person becomes available to help.


In the meantime, I had a bright idea (these are my most dangerous<g>). What if I used my Ridgeline's scissors jack? I'd place a board on the carpet and a board between the jack and sofa bottom to distribute the force. Since the sofa would pivot up on the opposing two legs, the sofa will remain in a stable position. The height should allow for the unscrewing of the legs and peeling back the cloth to survey if needed.


Where is the fault in my thinking?


Mark


----------



## markg22B (Feb 4, 2013)

No. I'm not sure the force against the opposing two legs created by jacking wouldn't cause the opposing leg/connection to fail and bend.


----------

